# best exchange rate



## Bulgakov

Hi,

I am going to Thailand soon. Where would I get the best exchange rate for my money? What about ATM machines in the airport? Is it a good place? I am thinking of getting some Baths from my bank before leaving. Do you think that banks have good rates?

Thanks,

Bulgakov


----------



## Cer

Bulgakov said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to Thailand soon. Where would I get the best exchange rate for my money? What about ATM machines in the airport? Is it a good place? I am thinking of getting some Baths from my bank before leaving. Do you think that banks have good rates?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bulgakov


Open a bank account in Thailand.(with ATM and internet possibility).
Make (regular) transfers from your home country account to your Thai account.
Atm withdraw (up till 30.000 baht a time) is cost free.
Coming to Thailand,have some small money with you (taxi costs) and use the ATM's at a bank as soon as possible.
Exchange rates are changing from day to day,so I would not worry too much.


----------



## oddball

Hasn't a B150 charge been tagged on recently , lots of people have complained about it .


----------



## Cer

Not if you use your Thai ATM /debetcard in Thailand


----------



## oddball

So it is just another rip off for the people who have decided to visit Thailand , all I can add is that the Thai are shooting themselves in the foot very rapidly , what with all of the latest scams being brought to light and broadcast around the world , this on top of the more serious crimes commited against them on a day to day basis , glad I picked a more congenial place to visit .


----------



## Mindaugas

Best exchange rates? all who lives in BKK knows that there is super rich.


----------



## mikecwm

Bulgakov said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to Thailand soon. Where would I get the best exchange rate for my money? What about ATM machines in the airport? Is it a good place? I am thinking of getting some Baths from my bank before leaving. Do you think that banks have good rates?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bulgakov


Don't exchange for Thai Baht outside of Thailand - you will get a vey bad rate of exchange.
I go often and simply exchange some Canadian or US $ or travellers Cheques (these get the best rate) at the airport exchange desk - on the way through to the arrivals lounge. The rate is almost as good as at a bank.
Once in Bangkok or any other large town you can exchange in any bank and get the best rate. Rates are slightly higher for larger denomination US$ notes or Travellers Cheques.
I also have used credit cards in many places in Thailand from department stores to hotels to shops in smaller towns and have never had a problem - unlike my experience in Canada where my Credit card company has phoned 3 times this year to say my card has been compromised and to check on purchases I might - or might not, have made.
Relax and have fun.lane:


----------



## Winkie

I agree, change Foreig currency when yoget here. Bank Rates are all similar. There are some non-bank Money changers - 1 very wel-knonw one on Sukhumvit where the exchange rate is marginally higher, but nothing that you would notice.


----------



## kalpattaya

Airport rates are not bad, banks and ATMs are good option too, but if you want to best exchange rates you need to change your money with Gold's Bank!


----------



## mikecwm

Any more useful information such as where we might find Gold's Bank?
Can't say i've noticed any branches in my Thai travels.


----------



## kalpattaya

I live in Pattaya and Gold Bank is in Soi Rungland, that is across from the CAT telecom building.


----------



## blue eyes

What is Gold's bank?Never heard of it.
oddball,Just about anywere in the US that you use your AtM card at a machine other then your own banks machine you will be charged anywere form $1 to $5 US for the usage of same.At todays rate that is about 34thb to 170thb.I am not happy that the Thai banks have now caught up to the idea of atm fees but hey, money is money.The best way to go is really an atm.But do try to open a Thai bank account and use the atm card from it.


----------



## dinshaw

*dont*



Bulgakov said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to Thailand soon. Where would I get the best exchange rate for my money? What about ATM machines in the airport? Is it a good place? I am thinking of getting some Baths from my bank before leaving. Do you think that banks have good rates?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bulgakov


Its better not to buy Thai baht.
Best is to bring the currency of your country and get it changed at Vasu.
If you are near the Nana skytrain station, I suggest you go to Vasu travel and money exchange. They always have the best rates in the area. They are located on the corner of Soi 7 and Sukhumvit, right below the skytrain station. The front of the business is a travel agency and in the back to your left is the money exchange.
Highly recommend them. 

Tel Number - 0225-31706 -7


----------



## Mindaugas

What is the point to bring money there? do they offer better rate than super rich ?


----------



## Uktomtom

I am moving to thailand next month and have been considering currency recently. Do you need to open a bank account over there to be able to withdraw money from an existing account here. I mean, is it possible to simply take your ATM card for the account I have here in the UK and use it there?


----------



## Cer

Use a non-resident account in UK ( with internet )
Deposit regular on your Thai account and use the Thai ATM to withdraw in Thailand.
Using your ATM from UK to withdraw from UK is an extra 150 baht per transaction.
It's up to you ,everything is possible


----------

